# Recipe Help: Raspberry Saison



## Gobi (15/4/13)

Hello all,

Long time listener, first time caller. I'm planning on putting a brew down this weekend, and am looking for some feedback on the recipe, which takes its inspiration from here. Trying to make something tart and refreshing. I'll be BIABing and no-chilling.

*Recipe: Raspberry Saison*

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 8.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.3 IBUs
Estimated ABV: 4.0%
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain
------------
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (85.7%)
0.50 kg Crystal Malt 20L (14.3%)

Hops
------------
30.00 g Motueka (6.0% AA) into the cube (16.3 IBU; calculated as 25 minute boil)

Miscellaneous
------------
600 g Raspberies (added to fermenter after majority of primary fermentation is complete; may add more depending on taste)

Yeast
------------
French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711)


Mash at 67 C, ferment at ~20 C.


----------



## Rowy (15/4/13)

Looks OK mate. Maybe sub a bit of the Ale yeast for some Pilsner and even some Vienna.


----------



## Beersuit (15/4/13)

I have a raspberry saison on tap at the moment. I had a similar recipe to yours but with 1kg of raspberries and 8% wheat.
Turned out very nice. I used 3724 though and it turned out nice and tart. 
Left it to ferment out then added the raspberry to secondary for a month.


----------



## Gobi (15/4/13)

Cheers fellas.

Rowy - Thanks for the recommendations. Since you say it's OK, I'll probably end up brewing as is for the sake of simplicity and experimentation, so I can get a sense of what the Galaxy is like. If I brew it again, it'll be a good time to investigate what the Pilsener and Vienna add.

Beersuit - Maybe I'll add more raspberries to begin with then, so I'm not waiting around for too long.


----------



## barls (15/4/13)

i used jamils recipe from bcs.
then about 1.5kgs of farm berries. bloody tasty.


----------



## seamad (16/4/13)

I'd up the raspberries to 100g/Litre ( 2kg frozen will do ), and cut the IBUs down to 12 as the raspberries are tart and the 3711 attenuates down very low and is a bit tart itself. I normally use dingemans pils with some wheat and vienna with a touch of golden naked oats. Motueka does work nicely in this one. I'd also mash a bit lower, @64. It's a love/hate sorta beer, always a bit nervous offering this one , surprising what people make of it.


----------



## Rowy (16/4/13)

Gobi said:


> Cheers fellas.
> Rowy - Thanks for the recommendations. Since you say it's OK, I'll probably end up brewing as is for the sake of simplicity and experimentation, so I can get a sense of what the Galaxy is like. If I brew it again, it'll be a good time to investigate what the Pilsener and Vienna add.
> Beersuit - Maybe I'll add more raspberries to begin with then, so I'm not waiting around for too long.


I'll be interested to see how the Galaxy mix and the Raspberries go. Make sure you post on how it turned out mate.


----------



## Gobi (25/5/13)

After more reading and more consideration of the suggestions here, I changed the grain bill to 2.5 kg of Galaxy malt, 0.5 kg of wheat malt, and 0.5 kg of Vienna malt. Crystal malt was omitted as it seemed likely that 3711 would strip almost all the residual sugars anyway, whereas these other malts would still contribute flavour.

This was my first attempt at BIAB/AG, which I put down a few weeks ago. Strike temperature was 69 C, and although the urn was insulated with two sleeping bags, the temperature dropped to 64 C over the course of the 90 minute mash. Efficiency was lower than I'd hoped (OG being 1.029 instead of the anticipated 1.038), but this was at least partially due to too much water/a sluggish boil. Doesn't really matter, as the FG dropped to ~0.999, so the ABV is higher than anticipated anyway.

Before adding the raspberries, I took a few bottles of unfruited beer for comparison. Had one of those two weeks ago - delish. Straw yellow, nice head, not watery, perhaps a little too carbonated, slight tang. Not all that funky or complex, but the flavour from the yeast was great. A quaffer. I might try it again without the raspberries, but increase the hops.

After a week the flavour of the fruit was lacking so I threw in a jar of sour cherries as well. Tried the first of these last night. Nice, but the fruits mask the flavours of the original. Didn't like it as much at first, but was enjoying it by the end of the bottle. Hopefully the flavours will meld.

Thanks again for all the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## Charst (25/5/13)

I brewed something similar a while back 

90% pils 10% wheat mashed at 63, 18 IBU (bittering only) and wyeast 3711.

500g of raspberries made it bright red/pink and judging comments came back saying the raspberry dominated the beer, not balanced.
next time i'll be dropping the fruit back too about 200g so its a component int he beer not the dominant flavour.

still very drinkable


----------



## citraman1 (8/7/18)

Gobi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Long time listener, first time caller. I'm planning on putting a brew down this weekend, and am looking for some feedback on the recipe, which takes its inspiration from here. Trying to make something tart and refreshing. I'll be BIABing and no-chilling.
> 
> ...



1any


----------

